# Lazing on a Sunny Afternoon



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Well i had the camera out today to take a couple of pics of my new wind deflectors 










Anyway, a morning of hoovering the car lead to a lazy relaxing/alcoholic afternoon. Took a few pictures without even getting my backside off the sun lounger on the patio. It's amazing what you can find in a small area with a zoom lens. I must admit though i did get up to take the last two of the cat sun bathing half under a blanket.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Some nice pictures there buddy :thumb:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Really interesting shots there fella - stunning quality too.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

check out the CAs on the tripod..... the green fringes....

Bret


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice pics...

Swingball..... :argie::argie:

:lol:


:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice that is a lazy Sunday afternoon...:lol:
I did some pics but was product testing...:lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers chaps.

That was new swingball, we managed to destroy our old one! lol!



bretti_kivi said:


> check out the CAs on the tripod..... the green fringes....
> 
> Bret


Thanks for you positive input :thumb:

The lens cost me £60 with a Lowepro lens case, so i'm happy


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice pics :thumb:
Can I ask what lens you used and what settings achieve the shallow depth of field. 

Still learning with my SLR!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It was a Tamron 70-300mm lens used on my Canon 400D.

It also has a macro switch which is handy.

I had the camera set to "AV" so i can choose a really wide aperture (ie a low _f_ number) manually and then the camera does the shutter speed automatically.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice pics.. especially the bunny!!! i'd steal him if im ever near your house :lol: mega cool little bunny!


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

Shiny said:


> It was a Tamron 70-300mm lens used on my Canon 400D.
> 
> It also has a macro switch which is handy.
> 
> I had the camera set to "AV" so i can choose a really wide aperture (ie a low _f_ number) manually and then the camera does the shutter speed automatically.


Perfect. Thanks for the answer. I can have a go at that given I've got exactly the same kit :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> nice pics.. especially the bunny!!! i'd steal him if im ever near your house :lol: mega cool little bunny!


This is our third rescue bunny and he's ace. The other two (bless their souls) were more viscous than the Monty Python white rabbit. I call him a Guinearabbit, as face on he looks just like a Guinea pig with big ears!



bluenose said:


> Perfect. Thanks for the answer. I can have a go at that given I've got exactly the same kit :lol:


No worries :thumb:


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

SWINGBALL!!!!

Some great shots here.

I could spend forever in the photography section of the forum...


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Cheers chaps.
> 
> That was new swingball, we managed to destroy our old one! lol!
> 
> ...


^^ that's the point. Know the limitations, work around them, be happy anyway 

Bret


----------



## the_allstar (Jan 26, 2011)

Some great DOF there. Great work


----------

